# Advice needed on Yumove/Yumove Advance please



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all,
Just need a bit of advice if possible please, I have been giving Koko Yumove for her arthritis for about 5 months now and have definitely seen a marked improvement in her stiffness, I want to start giving her Yumove Advance as I have seen a lot of positive reviews about it. My question is, as Koko has been on normal Yumove for months, would I still need to give her the double dose of the Advance for six weeks, or could I put her straight on it at the normal dose for her weight? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

snickypoo said:


> Hi all,
> Just need a bit of advice if possible please, I have been giving Koko Yumove for her arthritis for about 5 months now and have definitely seen a marked improvement in her stiffness, I want to start giving her Yumove Advance as I have seen a lot of positive reviews about it. My question is, as Koko has been on normal Yumove for months, would I still need to give her the double dose of the Advance for six weeks, or could I put her straight on it at the normal dose for her weight? Thanks in advance for any advice.


I doubt it but why not contact Lintbells direct for their advice?


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I doubt it but why not contact Lintbells direct for their advice?


Hi, 
Unfortunately Lintbells customer service were not open when I tried to ring them, I went to Amazon as I know they sell them and usually have a lot of reviews, I thought someone might have left a comment on there that could apply to my query, there were one or two who's dogs were on Yumove and their vet had advised them to try the Advance, so, I rang my vet and she says Koko will most likely not need the double dose as she has already got the max dose in her system, she is on three tablets of the Yumove and will be on three of the advance, so I think I will introduce the new one over a few days, just to be safe, koko has been known to have a dicky tum sometimes.:Grumpy Thanks for your comment.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

No you don't - I asked Lintbells the same question when I moved Indie from young & active to advance. They said she had already had the loading dose so just give the maintenance dose straight away. Indie gets a funny tummy too - she has to have gastro protectants so that she can have her Rimadyl - the Yumove Advance didn't affect her at all.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No you don't - I asked Lintbells the same question when I moved Indie from young & active to advance. They said she had already had the loading dose so just give the maintenance dose straight away. Indie gets a funny tummy too - she has to have gastro protectants so that she can have her Rimadyl - the Yumove Advance didn't affect her at all.


Thank so much for clarifying, I have ordered it from Animed, it's so much cheaper than they are selling it on Amazon, I don't know how much Lintbells sell it for cos I think they were out of stock and it didn't show the price, I have paid £24.99 for 120 tablets from Animed, is this more expensive than buying direct from Lintbells? I know you said in another thread that you buy bigger amounts so it's cheaper? At least I think that was you? Thanks for your reply anyhoo, much appreciated


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

You can't order it online from Lintbells, you have to speak to them as they are trying to avoid it being used unnecessarily when one of the other products would do to start off on. I pay about £31 for 120 so you are getting it cheaper. Originally you only get it from Lintbells or on prescription from some of the online firms then amazon started selling it but in smaller packs. Looks like you can get it anywhere now though.


----------



## DecantPet (May 15, 2015)

I suggest you contact Lintbells for advice. The fact that Koko has been on normal Yumove for five months doesn't qualify to start on Yumove Advance right away. I'm not an expert in this field but I believe it is obvious that Koko needs a break before she can upgrade to advance. But like I said, contact the manufacturer for information.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

DecantPet said:


> I suggest you contact Lintbells for advice. The fact that Koko has been on normal Yumove for five months doesn't qualify to start on Yumove Advance right away. I'm not an expert in this field but I believe it is obvious that Koko needs a break before she can upgrade to advance. But like I said, contact the manufacturer for information.


On what basis do you say that please? My dog was on Yumove young & active for a year or more before upgrading to Yumove Advance, I discussed it with Lintbells and they told me to put her straight on to Advance and not to start again with the loading dose as the previous product was the loading dose. I'd be very interested to hear why you think differently.


----------



## DecantPet (May 15, 2015)

All am saying is that everything needs a smooth transition. While the two medications are designed to perform the same task, they might have different effects on your Koko. In any case, you don't want your dog to suffer from the effects of drug interactions, which might end up causing serious effects later on. Just make sure that there are well planned transition. Even humans are advised not to take drugs concurrently..


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

DecantPet said:


> All am saying is that everything needs a smooth transition. While the two medications are designed to perform the same task, they might have different effects on your Koko. In any case, you don't want your dog to suffer from the effects of drug interactions, which might end up causing serious effects later on. Just make sure that there are well planned transition. Even humans are advised not to take drugs concurrently..


So do you know what is in both of these products?

The ingredients are pretty much the same - Yumove Advance just has a higher percentage of Green Lipped Muscle (20% more) and also contains N-acetyl-D glucosamine and a higher percentageof hyaluric acid. It is not a drug, its a joint supplement available over the counter not a prescription medicine.

http://www.lintbells.com/products/yumove-advance


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

DecantPet said:


> I suggest you contact Lintbells for advice. The fact that Koko has been on normal Yumove for five months doesn't qualify to start on Yumove Advance right away. *I'm not an expert in this field* but I believe it is obvious that Koko needs a break before she can upgrade to advance. But like I said, contact the manufacturer for information.


That much is clear


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

DecantPet said:


> I suggest you contact Lintbells for advice. The fact that Koko has been on normal Yumove for five months doesn't qualify to start on Yumove Advance right away. I'm not an expert in this field but I believe it is obvious that Koko needs a break before she can upgrade to advance. But like I said, contact the manufacturer for information.


I am really grateful for your concern for my dog, I have contacted Lintbells and my vets and they both have assured me that Koko can go straight from Yumove to Advance without any worry, its a supplement and both contain the same ingredients, just that the Advance is stronger. Koko has been on Advance now for a few of days and has shown no ill effect from it. As I said I'm grateful for your comment and your concerns, I always come here for advice because the members are very helpful and experienced and I usually pointed in the right direction. Thanks again.


----------



## DecantPet (May 15, 2015)

You are welcome. We are here to help each other.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you find it helps your dog. It's definitely helped Whisper. No adverse effects tummy-wise either.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Hanlou said:


> I hope you find it helps your dog. It's definitely helped Whisper. No adverse effects tummy-wise either.


Thank you, she definitely had some very noticeable improvement on the Yumove which is why I wanted to try the advance in the hope that she will get even more relief from her symptoms. I'm so glad it helped your Whisper, fingers crossed it will improve Koko's condition too.


----------



## cos01452 (Mar 30, 2016)

Defiantly works for my Timmy so nice to see him happy again


----------

